# Baracuta G9 Harrington; "Play On" or "Played Out"?



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

I have for some time coveted a navy blue Baracuta G9 Harrington jacket (the "Made in England" version of course) but I have a hard time buying something I can't try on first and I have had no luck locating a dealer in my area. Does anyone in the Baltimore area know of a shop that deals in Baracuta? I have read online that tall guys criticize the jackets for being rather short and wide on the bottom hem and thus developing the dreaded "bell" shape which is so very unattractive. Does anyone out there have any experience with these jackets? Would I be spending 300-plus for a glorified "Members Only" or does the cache' of being worn by Steve McQueen and Terence Stamp mean that I would resemble a dashing "Angry Young Man" if I were to don a G9? Any input from our excellent British contributors would also be most appreciated.


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

I tried on the Made In England Baracuta, Cable Car Clotheirs here is SF stocks them, and found it an ill fitting cut made of too lightweight a material. Pass. One of the most over priced items I can ever remember seeing.
I ended up buying a Woolrich version of the Baracuta. Like the Woolrich (Yankton model)so much I've added two additional colors.


----------



## Col. Mustard (Mar 16, 2008)

I was on this _exact same quest_ earlier this year: Had to find a genuine Navy Baracuta. I'm even a tall (6'3"), slim (173lbs) guy too!

Here's my experience:

Ordered a navy G9 slim fit in 42 from JCREW. 42 is pretty close to my measured chest size, and when wear a slim-fit suit, I'm a usually a 42L.

And the 42 was huge. I did not look sexy, I can tell you.

Unfortunately, they didn't have a 40 in blue; only in tan. The tan one has unpleasant associations with Clark Kent getting his ass kicked at an arctic diner in SUPERMAN II, but I figured I'd give it a shot anyway.

It fit better, but not enough for me to keep it, so alas, I returned it too.

Here's the problem with Harrington jackets: I'm too old. I love the styling and the classicism of them, but the cut and fabric are surprisingly dowdy -- even the slim cut. I can imagine someone pulling off a _young-fogey_ thing in their 20s or younger, but after that...








I found a terrific alternative (for me anyway) with this jacket from Marc by Marc Jacobs.

Really terrific jacket -- slim, with a surprisingly flattering (military) silhouette. The zippered pocket and grey color gives it almost a Dickies mechanic's jacket feel, but it's finished in such a way that it looks _classic_ and _fresh_ at the same time. And not like George Burns.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I've got a tan one. I like it, but it doesn't impress anyone. My wife thinks Members Only. I insist that it is the opposite: narrow at the shoulders and wide at the waist, while MO is wide at the shoulders and narrow at the waist. She doesn't see the difference. I wouldn't recommend you buy one hoping people will spot your inner Steve McQueen.

I also had a similar navy jacket by Ben Sherman, which I gave to my nephew because it was a bit small on me. He loves it and gets compliments, but he's 24 and I'm 50.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I rather like the Baracuta G9's, with three (Khaki, British Khaki and Navy) presently hanging in my closet. The oldest, the khaki colored version, has outlasted several knockoff designed windbreakers I purchased from other manufactures over the years. The fit seems true...I wear a 46R suit/sport coat and that is the size my G9's were purchased in. While the design is not as closely fit as perhaps my A2 flight jacket, it is also not overly bloused, but rather fits nicely true to size (for me). I have found the coats to prove suprisingly durable and well worth the price paid!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I always try to convince myself, at least once a year, that I need one until the moment I try it on. It's just not a flattering cut.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

I bought mine at Cable Car a few years ago too and I really like it. As someone who is only 5'8" tall, a 44R in a suit and has a 36" -37" waist, I DO NOT LIKE the fact that most "short" jackets fall way below my belt line, are too tight in the shoulder and too tight across the front. NO ONE used to cut jackets like this 20 years ago. Now everyone does.

But not the G-9. It fits me well and I like how I look in it, seemingly for all the reasons why some folks don't like it.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

This thread sent me to the closet to look at my old "British" barracuta, which fits my 5'7" 145 lb. athletic, boxer/martial artist shape perfectly. The jacket is generous at the shoulders, narrow at the waist, and the sleeves are just right for my 32" length. The quality of both material and construction is excellent. However, a close examination of the label revealed that it was made in Taiwan, ROC. I had always thought it was British. Anyone who can suggest the date or even decade of Taiwan manufacture is earnestly requested to post.


----------

